# Aramaic/Syriac: Rakhma



## taryn

Hi, I just want to know what "rakhma" looks like when written in Aramaic/Syriac. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Flaminius

ܪܚܡܐ
This is the largest I can get the letters.  If it is not large enough, I hope you can figure out by referring to this page.  The sequence of the letters you should look for is: Rish-Heth-Mim-Alaph. 

Flam


----------



## Josh_

Flaminius said:
			
		

> ܪܚܡܐ
> This is the largest I can get the letters.  If it is not large enough, I hope you can figure out by referring to this page.  The sequence of the letters you should look for is: Rish-Heth-Mim-Alaph.
> 
> Flam


 Just to confirm, yes, that is the spelling.  Here is it bigger:
ܪܚܡܐ 

Flaminus, if you want to increase the size of text you can just type in [ /size], or easier yet, highlight the text select a size from the size menu, then switch editor mode (top right corner of text box) and then type in the number you want.  This is what I usually do.


----------



## taryn

A million thanks to the both of you!


----------



## JAN SHAR

If you mean friend, it's ܪܳܚܡܳܐ, but if you mean mercy or favor then it's ܪܰܚܡܳܐ.


----------

